# Tin Hat Ranch survival serial



## BullseyePrecision

This thread is for discussion on everything survival serial. We will discuss each weeks new episode from what he should do to the gadgets he is using.

For those who don't know what the survival serial is here is a link to the week 1 part of the story.

Saturday Survival Serial Archives - TinHatRanch


----------



## Inor

Bullseye -

First, welcome from Minnesota.

Second, I usually do not go off to sites that are linked by guys that have posted only once or twice. But I am glad I took a flyer and followed yours. I do not know about the whole Survival Serial, but on the main page of your site, it looks like you have some good stuff. I will poke around it more later as my internet connection is giving me fits right at the moment. Who knows, I may even try your fictional serial. 

Thanks again and welcome

-I-


----------



## The Bear Of Canada

I enjoyed the first 3 weeks of the story and I will read more. Thanks for the share!


----------



## bigdogbuc

I'm gonna trust Inor. He's my hero. Besides, if you'r not soliciting my labor or money, what can it hurt? Thanks for the tip, I'm gonna' check it out a little deeper....


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm gonna trust Inor. He's my hero. Besides, if you'r not soliciting my labor or money, what can it hurt? Thanks for the tip, I'm gonna' check it out a little deeper....


You sure have low standards...  Thanks pal!


----------



## inceptor

Cereal?????? What kind? Do I have to bring my own milk?

Howdy from Texas.


----------



## inceptor

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm gonna trust Inor. He's my hero.


Do ya think he could get a reality show?


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Do ya think he could get a reality show?


I AM a reality show baby!  And I ain't a junkie either!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Okay, I read all 12 "chapters" or "weeks" that have been written so far. 

I like it. It's fun, not too wordy and gets you involved. Simple, but well done. I added the site to favorites and can't wait until Saturday! It's literally like a written version of the old Saturday CLiff-Hangers. Would make a good show, as long as NBC or somebody didn't get hold of it.


----------



## pheniox17

Inor said:


> Bullseye -
> 
> First, welcome from Minnesota.
> 
> Second, I usually do not go off to sites that are linked by guys that have posted only once or twice. But I am glad I took a flyer and followed yours. I do know about the whole Survival Serial, but on the main page of your site, it looks like you have some good stuff. I will poke around it more later as my internet connection is giving me fits right at the moment. Who knows, I may even try your fictional serial.
> 
> Thanks again and welcome
> 
> -I-


no hazing??? inor must be board!!!

but if inor likes it, it must be good


----------



## Inor

pheniox17 said:


> no hazing??? inor must be board!!!
> 
> but if inor likes it, it must be good


No, it's good stuff man. He came here. He offered up a site with some good value on it and did not ask for money. Why would I haze him? I save the hazing for peckerheads that come here and try to jack us (and Resister).

He seems like good people! So welcome again Bullseye.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

This is not my site. I just found this story a couple days ago and figured I would share.


----------



## pheniox17

Inor said:


> No, it's good stuff man. He came here. He offered up a site with some good value on it and did not ask for money. Why would I haze him? I save the hazing for peckerheads that come here and try to jack us (and Resister).
> 
> He seems like good people! So welcome again Bullseye.


yea I had a look based on your recommendation  and a good author, just the page crashed as I was trying to read week one


----------



## BullseyePrecision

I read all 12 weeks in one sitting lol. Then I realized I was going to have to wait a whole week for the next part.


----------



## Inor

BullseyePrecision said:


> This is not my site. I just found this story a couple days ago and figured I would share.


Even better. You're okay.


----------



## pheniox17

BullseyePrecision said:


> I read all 12 weeks in one sitting lol. Then I realized I was going to have to wait a whole week for the next part.


its not yours?? wow even better


----------



## SquirrelBait

I'm familiar with Tin Hat Ranch from the You Tube videos. His advice is pretty good.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

pheniox17 said:


> its not yours?? wow even better


Nope I wish I could come up with something like that. I think it will be fun to have a thread we can discuss the story.


----------



## pheniox17

just finished reading the 12 weeks, very very addictive

a summery

all internet linked electronics are infected, nukes have detonated over the USA (to what we know) 

written like a first person account of this happening, very well done


----------



## pheniox17

BullseyePrecision said:


> Nope I wish I could come up with something like that. I think it will be fun to have a thread we can discuss the story.


got plenty of time to discuss this one, its not a typical emp garbage people have a hard on for

the out of state bol issues are valid and this is really thought out, the air plane... gold

it raises some questions


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Yeah I love how we get the option to vote on how he continues. I'm still not sure how I feel about Captain and his daughter. I want to like them but it's just too early. I want them to be good guys. Which as of right now they are. Another I liked was how he was counting the time since "it" happened throughout the first couple weeks.


----------



## pheniox17

the voting is handy, as what would you do??

the cpt is prob alright, smart enough to understand long term survival is about numbers.

I don't like the main character is just on his own... no misses, no kids, just him

I would be pissed tho with the random accidentally discharging that shot gun

oh what happened to the ar 15 in the jeep?? would you leave that behind when stealing a plane??


----------



## BullseyePrecision

pheniox17 said:


> the voting is handy, as what would you do??
> 
> the cpt is prob alright, smart enough to understand long term survival is about numbers.
> 
> I don't like the main character is just on his own... no misses, no kids, just him
> 
> I would be pissed tho with the random accidentally discharging that shot gun
> 
> oh what happened to the ar 15 in the jeep?? would you leave that behind when stealing a plane??


I figured he was leaving his arsenal behind because he was stocked up at the cabin. If all I had at the cabin was a shotgun I definitely wouldn't have left it behind. Knowing that Idlewild was that close.

And yeah I thought when he was talking about his parents land he was going to be meeting up with them when he got there.


----------



## pheniox17

BullseyePrecision said:


> I figured he was leaving his arsenal behind because he was stocked up at the cabin. If all I had at the cabin was a shotgun I definitely wouldn't have left it behind. Knowing that Idlewild was that close.
> 
> And yeah I thought when he was talking about his parents land he was going to be meeting up with them when he got there.


where my assumption was his parents were dead Lol

even taking the plane, you know you have a 20mile on foot trip, its still a must have...

so let's call this mistake 1.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Week 13 has been posted


----------



## bigdogbuc

Thanks for the reminder! Just read it.


----------



## pheniox17

BullseyePrecision said:


> Week 13 has been posted


spoiler alert, my "spidie sense" is screaming trap


----------



## BullseyePrecision

pheniox17 said:


> spoiler alert, my "spidie sense" is screaming trap


I agree. Dang I didn't feel like I got enough from this week's story.


----------



## Kauboy

BTW, I ordered both of the items on the right side banner ads. The knife showed up on Monday and is tucked into the wallet right now.
The striker should show up soon.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Kauboy said:


> BTW, I ordered both of the items on the right side banner ads. The knife showed up on Monday and is tucked into the wallet right now.
> The striker should show up soon.


Let us know how the striker works.


----------



## Michael_Js

Why did I read this thread?!?! Now I have read all 13 and waiting for the next! 

Also bought that wallet knife thingy...

damn...


----------



## pheniox17

week 15


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Looks like they are getting organized pretty good


----------



## pheniox17

early days, at least they are trying for normality


----------



## BullseyePrecision

I feel a big twist coming. I'm working on getting my ham license right now. I have a good friend who owns a radio business and he says that the radios he uses in this story are pretty good. He is working on becoming a dealer for them.


----------



## TJC44

I just got caught up on the series. A great idea for a series.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Week 16 is up!


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Wow week 17 was pretty good. (Spoiler alert) I really hope aime doesn't get killed off. I think this sickness will make them push into the closest place to look for medicine.


----------



## theprepperslife

I haven't read the survival series from tin hat ranch, but I will read it from week 1. As for anyone trusting his site my site is doing a give away right now with tin hat ranch. And his site is legit


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Week 18 is up


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Finally read week 18. So after this week it seems that if the writer wanted they could easily turn this into a zombie story from the illness that is spreading. I doubt they will but ya never know.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Week 19 is up. Can't wait to read this week's story!


----------



## phrogman

I'm hooked.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Dang things are getting serious. They said the story is close to the end but I'm hoping they will start a new story from a different area and perspective.


----------

